# Removing smell from humidor.



## storm_rider_1 (Dec 19, 2009)

So I just got in to this hobby about a month ago, and i have outgrown my 20 ct humidor. And I remembered this old wooden box i have up in the attic, that looks alot like a humidor. So it turns out it is an old humidor, so i cleaned it up and seasoned it, and it holds 70% perfectly. The problem is, i used this thing to hold paraphernalia, from when i used to smoke some other stuff back in my collage days, and this thing stinks. i am assuming that storing my cigars in a smelly humidor is just going to pass that smell on to my cigars. I am guessing the smell is soaked into the wood, and there isnt much i can do. Anyone have any ideas on removing the smell? 

I am not sure where it came from but i remember storing football cards in it when i was a kid, so i would like to use it if possible, has a little sentimental value to it.


----------



## Flux (Oct 19, 2009)

storm_rider_1 said:


> i am assuming that storing my cigars in a smelly humidor is just going to pass that smell on to my cigars. I am guessing the smell is soaked into the wood, and there isnt much i can do.


I think you answered your own question. Unless you want your cigars smelling like stale bong water, you're most likely not going to able to use that humi. The only thing I can think of is to remove and replace all the cedar lining but even that may not work. Maybe someone better qualified than me will chime in.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Pour denatured alcohol or isopropyl alcohol onto a soft clean cloth and wipe the inside of the humidor thoroughly to remove any and all traces of the odor. Apply more alcohol to the cloth as needed but do not saturate the wood,,,just enough to see traces as you wipe down the inside of the humidor.

Set the box aside to dry, making sure it is left open to air out for at least 24 hours or until the odor is gone. If this doesn't fix it I wouldn't even mess with it anymore as it was a small one to begin with unless it is an heirloom.

I know of one BOTL who did this and then put ground coffee beans inside the humidor afterwards to help with the "cleansing" and he said it got rid of all of the odors. The only thing you will lose is some ground beans and the time it took to wipe down the humi.


----------



## RazzBarlow (Dec 8, 2009)

What about baking soda, like in my fridge?


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

RazzBarlow said:


> What about baking soda, like in my fridge?


That would work as well as I forgot to add that. Just ensure that you put it in a container so it doesn't spill out and I wouldn't leave it in there any longer than you need to get the bad smell out. I would not put cigars in with baking soda or coffee as you want your cigars to taste like cigars and not wanting the other ingredients to rob those flavors.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Have a hooters girl holding a cheeseburger and I'll come out I promise. :redface:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

smelvis said:


> Have a hooters girl holding a cheeseburger and I'll come out I promise. :redface:


ROFL,,,you could have a Hooters girl holding up pretty anything and I'm there. I go there just to do my neck and eye exercises as I can almost see behind myself now and I can almost turn my neck all the way around a la Linda Blair.mg:


----------



## storm_rider_1 (Dec 19, 2009)

thanks for the ideas guys, i will give them a try, and report back how it goes. I will work on the Hooters girl, but that will be a little harder to find than coffee and baking soda.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

If any tars or resins leached into the wood, youre hosed. Don't even bother. If it's just ambient aromas, the etoh trick could work. Just remember that etoh is going to destroy any oils in the cedar and dry it out substantially. It wont smell like cedar again, but it may stop smelling like pozzot. 

Baking soda wont do diddly for this application.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Herf N Turf said:


> If any tars or resins leached into the wood, youre hosed. Don't even bother. If it's just ambient aromas, the etoh trick could work. Just remember that etoh is going to destroy any oils in the cedar and dry it out substantially. It wont smell like cedar again, but it may stop smelling like pozzot.
> 
> Baking soda wont do diddly for this application.


Oh contraire my brother,,, I knew I read about this trick somewhere and found it again coming from CigarNexus Cigar Counsel. Yes, I tend to read a bit much and recently found out that instead of buying the PG from the cigar stores to "freshen" our hygrometers to the tune of about $20 they sell the same stuff at the pharmacy for like $8 a bottle.

*My humidor has retained the smell of Chocolate flavored cigars and I am unable to get the smell out. It affects the other cigars that are in there, even after the Chocolate ones have been out for three months. What do you recommend in this situation? *

*Let me begin by saying that you should never place any flavored cigars in your humidor, but I know you have already come to this conclusion without my help. Typically the odor will dissipate over time, however there are two things you can do to help speed the process along. The first is to empty your humidor and then place it somewhere with the lid open to air out for a couple of weeks or so. Ideally a place with good air circulation and on nice days set it outside if possible, as the fresh air will do it wonders. However, I caution you to not leave it outside in the rain or overnight, as the moisture will result in even more troubles. The second thing you can do is place a bowl of baking soda in it, close the lid, and allow it to rest undisturbed for a week. Granted you will have to "break in" your humidor from scratch to get it back to the ideal relative humidity, but these suggestions should help to resolve your chocolate odor problem.*


----------



## Stogin (Dec 1, 2010)

Bumping an old thread, but if I've got a smell of burnt pipe tobacco (as in somebody left a pipe in the humidor, not placed burning tobacco) in a buddy's humidor, will baking soda/etoh work, and which would be more effective?


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

I would try the Baking Soda. It sure can't hurt. If not I have also known brothers who lightly sand the inside and then do the Baking Soda. The way I figure it is you have nothing to lose so you may as well try it.


----------



## Seasick Sailor (Jan 3, 2011)

I just bought some activated charcoal from the pet store.

I'm going to place it in tray and use it to remove the plastic smell from my new Edgestar. (if it ever gets here. Damn weather.)

This may work in your humidor as well.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

I would guess any of the above would work. I especially like the baking soda or charcoal solutions, then the sanding if that doesn't work. If I did sand, I would do it with a very fine grit maybe 400 or higher... Good luck and hope it turns out well!


----------



## Stogin (Dec 1, 2010)

Haha, yea I'm not going to rip into my buddy's humi with an 80 grit power sander. Thanks for the advice, I'll let you know how it goes if it works!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

As said above, if you do end up sanding use a very fine grit. Also make sure you wear a mask as the dust from Spanish Cedar is an extreme irritant.


----------



## mrmikey32 (Dec 7, 2010)

Do not take this advice until confirmed. 


But I heard everclear will also work, and does better then iso


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

As was previously stated... if it has penetrated the wood then none of that will work but if it's just ambient then crumple up some plain newspaper and the charcoal will draw out the smell.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

mrmikey32 said:


> Do not take this advice until confirmed.
> 
> But I heard everclear will also work, and does better then iso


Any updates yet? Curious to see how this turns out. Not that I have an old, stinky humidor, but I've been wanting to go garage-saling in search of an antique piece of furniture that could be converted to a humidor.

And speaking of everclear, I remember driving across the state border in to West Virginia to get some. Good times, from what I can remember. But I digress...


----------



## Mr. Slick (Aug 17, 2010)

IMHO
if you used to put roaches or anything resinated in there I wouldn't use it for cigars but if you only put fresh vegetables in there it should work out ok.


----------

